# What happened



## SILENTbutRATTIE (Jul 26, 2008)

Today, 11/28/08 my 2nd rat racardo died. Yesterday he was fine,no sneezing,eating and drinking fine,running around being normal. Today around 10-ish I looked in the cage to say good moring and racardo was laying in front of the cage's lower door with brown thick liquid all around him. I took him out and noticed porhin or that red mucus stuff around his left eye. Also all of his weight was like sinking and his fur was puffed up. He felt really frail and his spine was showing really big. I held him and pet him through out the day trying to make him feel good. I tried to give him some snacks but he only took some grated cheddar cheese, His favroite snack next to salad crutons, he also wouldnt accept his water bottle. Around six I left with my cousints to go bowling and around 9:45 we got back. When i got home i was getting some stuff ready to spend the nicght at my coustints house when i came in my room to check on racardo before i left (i was haveing my mom and dad take care of him while i was gone,like petting him on and off all night and offering him his watterbottle and food so he wouldnt have to move to go get it) It looked like he was sleeping when i opend the cage door. Usually he and sam (my first who's siting on my shoulder right now watching me type this and wondering where his brother is)greet me and try to lick the salt from my sweat off my fingers. he didnt move when i opened the door. And when i pet him he still didnt move, He was stiff and not very warm. That's when i knew he was gone. I went down stairs and told my uncle,soon to be aunt, and 2 cousints that he died and that i couldnt spend the night, went back upstairs took him out of the cage, I sat on my bed and just scratched behind his ears how he liked, rubed his belley, and pet his head. Then i got a big plastic bag and put him in the gerage or however u spell it for the night. Tommorow Im gonna take a shoebox, cover the bottom with bedding,put in a dish of food and fill a spare water bottle and bury him in my moms flower garden with a wood cross that has his name when he was born and when he died on it. All day i was online trying to find whats wrong with him, and all those websites where u can chat with a vet u had to pay for witch i couldnt do. So i was wondering what was wrong with him. Yesterday he was fine and overnight he got real sick. Like i said he had severe direah, his eyes were only half open, and he was really weak. If you know what might have been wrong could you tell me in the comments i would really like to know. Also I know the direah was not from too many fresh greens. The type off bedding i use is carefresh utrla (the white kind) and forti-diet crunch-rat and mouse formula food. Also he was 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## RampagingRodents (Dec 17, 2007)

Where did you get him? And how long ago?

My guess is that he had something internally wrong with him (ie cancer), but noone can be 100% sure Im afraid.

Did you call the vet when you noticed he wasn't himself and was sick when you first noticed it?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Could've been a stroke too...they hit hard and fast sometimes and are often fatal.


----------



## SILENTbutRATTIE (Jul 26, 2008)

rampaging: I got him at petsmart on 9/08/2007 and he was just fine.

lilspaz:Stokes cause dieareah....?


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

I have no explanation for you, but wanted to say I am sorry for your loss. :-[


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

SILENTbutRATTIE said:


> rampaging: I got him at petsmart on 9/08/2007 and he was just fine.
> 
> lilspaz:Stokes cause dieareah....?


It could've been a series of strokes and he lost control of his bodily functions. Was it poop? Or was the brown stuff from the mouth?


----------



## SILENTbutRATTIE (Jul 26, 2008)

lilspaz68 said:


> SILENTbutRATTIE said:
> 
> 
> > rampaging: I got him at petsmart on 9/08/2007 and he was just fine.
> ...



no it was poop


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Most likely stress or fear poop then...a sickness where they have diarrhea would have shown up before hand.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

sorry I have no advice to offer- but wanted to say how sorry I am about ur loss.


----------

